# SONYs Fabriken schwer getroffen, Unternehmen spendet trotzdem



## Loki1978 (14. März 2011)

Durch das Erdbeben und den Tsunami in Japan wurden mehrere von SONYs Fabriken schwer beschädigt oder mussten ihre Produktion vollständig einstellen.
In Folgenden Fabriken liegt die Produktion derzeit auf Eis:

Sony Chemical & Information Device Corporation
Tagajyo Fabrik (Miyagi Präfektur) (Magnetic Tapes, Blu-ray Discs, uvm.)
Tome Fabrik, Nakada/Toyosato Sites (Miyagi Präfektur) (Optical devices, IC cards, uvm.)

Sony Shiroishi Semiconductor Inc. (Miyagi Präfektur) (Semiconductor Lasers, usw.)
Sony Energy Devices Corporation, Koriyama Fabrik (Fukushima Präfektur) (Lithium Ion Secondary Batteries, usw.)
Sony Energy Devices Corporation, Motomiya Fabrik (Fukushima Präfektur) (Lithium Ion Secondary Batteries, usw.)
Sony Manufacturing Systems Corporation, Kuki Fabrik (Saitama Präfektur) (Surface mounting equipment, usw.)
Sony DADC Japan Inc., Ibaraki Facility (Ibaraki Präfektur) (CDs, DVDs, usw.)
Auch das Technologiezentrum in Tagajyo und Miyagi wurde schwer beschädigt, weshalb die Arbeiten dort auf unbestimmte zeit eingestellt wurden. Derzeit ist nicht absehbar, wann die Arbeiten dort weiter gehen können. Hinzukommen diverse Fabriken, die aufgrund von instabiler Stromversorgung ebenfalls die Produktion eingestellt haben. Betroffen sind hier:

Sony Chemical & Information Devices Corporation, Kanuma Fabrik (Tochigi Präfektur)
Sony Energy Devices Corporation, Tochigi Fabrik (Tochigi Präfektur)
Sony Corporation Atsugi Technology Center (Atsugi, Kanagawa)
Trotz der massiven und eigenen Probleme unterstützt Sony sowie andere Unternehmen wie Panasonic das Land. Sony zum Beispiel hat 2,5 Mio. Euro für Hilfs- und Wiederaufbau-Maßnahmen gespendet sowie haben die Mitarbeiter von Sony einen Hilfsfond eingerichtet. Darüber hinaus spendet Sony 30.000 Radios und andere Geräte, um die Rettungsmaßnahmen zu unterstützen.
Panasonic ließ verlauten, dass man ebenfalls 300 Millionen Yen, 10.000 Radiogeräte, 10.000 Lampen und 500.000 Batterien zur Verfügung stellt.


Japan: SONYs Fabriken schwer getroffen, Unternehmen spendet trotzdem | PLAYFRONT.DE
Sony Deutschland | Facebook


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2011)

War absehbar. Genau sowas hatte ich ja bereits am Tag des Bebens befürchtet und geschrieben.


----------



## Loki1978 (14. März 2011)

Ich hoffe mal der Release Termin für die PS4 verschiebt sich hierdurch nicht sonderlich. Noch 1-2 Jahre länger auf der PS3 Grafik hängen zu bleiben wäre übel.


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. März 2011)

Loki1978 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal der Release Termin für die PS4 verschiebt sich hierdurch nicht sonderlich. Noch 1-2 Jahre länger auf der PS3 Grafik hängen zu bleiben wäre übel.


 
Ich hoffe du wirst nie eine bekommen.


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Loki1978 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal der Release Termin für die PS4 verschiebt sich hierdurch nicht sonderlich. Noch 1-2 Jahre länger auf der PS3 Grafik hängen zu bleiben wäre übel.


 
Da kann ich Necrobutcher nur zustimmen .. denk doch vllt mal an was anderes als an die PS4. Da könnten Tausende, wenn nicht Millionen Sterben. Aber nein, der werte Herr denkt nur daran das er zuhause Zocken kann. (Reim .. bäM!


----------



## sleek (14. März 2011)

Schön, dass du gerade an deine PS4 denken kannst...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2011)

2.5 Millionen ist ja nicht gerade viel da kann man gerade einen Wohnblock erstellen, aber zumindest haben Sie was gespendet...

Die Batterien und Radios kann man sicher gut gebrauchen


----------



## Loki1978 (14. März 2011)

Ja ja, bleibt mal locker. Mir ist schon klar ,dass die Leute dort wahrscheinlich andere Sorgen haben.
Das Beben und seine Folgen sind sicherlich tragisch. Da brauchen wir gar nicht drüber diskutieren. 
Dennoch darf die Diskussion erlaubt sein ,in wie weit die Katastrophe Einfluss auf den Technologischen Fortschritt hat. 
Da gehört die PS4 halt mit dazu.


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. März 2011)

Diskussion über den Einfluss auf *wichtigen* technologischen Fortschritt ja, rumgeheule weil die PS4 später kommen könnte nein.


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2011)

So siehts aus, die PS4 oder sonst nen Müll ist belanglos.

Was ich aber in meinem Post meinte, das ganze Industriezweige in weiten Teilen der Welt direkt oder indirekt davon betroffen sind. 

Naja, und grad bei den Mainboardherstellern könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, das nach dem Sata-Gate-Bug der eine oder andere hops geht, wenn jetzt wieder Wochen oder gar Monate lang die Produktion leidet, weil Komponenten aus Japan fehlen. Viele setzen ja werbewirksam auf japanische Kondensatoren, egal wo man hinschaut, MB, Netzteil, Graka etc etc


----------



## Freestyler808 (14. März 2011)

Hi,

so schlimm ist das für die Firmen nun auch nicht
es wird keinen großen Engpass oder änliches geben

dennoch ist das Beben und der Schaden dadurch hyperextrem


----------



## Deimos (14. März 2011)

Dazu passt auch die Meldung von DRAM eXchange, dass die DDR3-RAM Preise steigen werden.

Siehe dazu Ticker auf www.20min.ch.
(18.22 Uhr).

Allerdings finde ich, dass diese "Sorgen" im Moment ziemlich vernachlässigbar sind.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. März 2011)

Loki1978 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal der Release Termin für die PS4 verschiebt sich hierdurch nicht sonderlich. Noch 1-2 Jahre länger auf der PS3 Grafik hängen zu bleiben wäre übel.


 
Dein Mitgefühl hat was erbauliches ... schön dass es noch so viel Selbstlosigkeit und Anstand angesichts einer derartigen Katastrophe  in dieser Welt gibt ...


Hatte die Tage schon mit anderen derartigen Helden zu tun ... naja, zumindest "andere Communitys" sind da geschlossen einer anderen Meinung: Die Manga/Anime-Fans weltweit (ich bin einer davon) - quer durch alle entsprechenden Foren - als Beispiel haben absolutes Verständniss dafür wenn die nächsten Wochen und Monate kein "Nachschub" mehr herausgebracht würde in Japan, im Gegenteil: Wir rechnen sogar fast damit, da die da drüben grad weiss Gott wichtigeres als Bespassung zu tun haben, auch wenn die Japaner selber zu einem grossen Teil zumindest in den weniger stark betroffenen Präfekturen am liebsten direkt wieder zum Alltag übergehen wollen, so sind sie halt ... lassen sich durch nichts aus der Fassung bringen. = )


----------



## zøtac (14. März 2011)

Jetzt kommt mal runter, ihr könnt niemanden dazu zwingen das ihn das Kümmert. 
Es ist zwar schlimm, aber an mir persönlich gehts eig. auch recht vorbei, ich kenn keine Betroffenen ich kenn nichtmal das Land wirklich. Und man darf doch mal über andere Folgen nachdenken


----------



## Deimos (14. März 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schlimm, aber an mir persönlich gehts eig. auch recht vorbei, ich kenn keine Betroffenen ich kenn nichtmal das Land wirklich. Und man darf doch mal über andere Folgen nachdenken



Stimme dir teilweise zu. Ich persönlich finds zwar wirklich schlimm und bedrückend, was aktuell passiert, aber dass sich gleich jeder zum personifizierten Mitgefühl aufschwingt, ist pure Heuchelei.
Jährlich sterben weiss Gott wieviele Menschen an Unterernährung in Afrika, und kein Schwein kümmerts. Insofern kann ich gewisse Leute verstehen, wenn sie offen zugeben, dass die Ereignisse in Japan wenig kratzen - auch wenns mir nicht so geht.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Zeto89 (14. März 2011)

Meiner meinung nach kann sony komplett dicht machen.
Die Produkte sind längst nichtmehr was sie einmal waren!
Die Ps3 ist mit dem Home für leute die sich nichtmehr ins echte leben trauen, die Fernseher haben gegen die konkurrenz auch keine chance.
Für mich ist Sony in sämtlicher hinsicht DEAD.


----------



## Kyuubi (14. März 2011)

Echt schlimm was da zur zeit in Japan passiert. Bis die Fabriken wider ansatzweise wider laufen werden kann es noch sehr lange dauern. Viele Straßen, Strommasten und Wasserleitungen müssen vorrangig neu gelegt oder gebaut werden in den Zerstöten Gebieten.
Die Nachbeben und die betroffenen Atomkraftwerke behindern diese maßnamen noch zusätzlich. 
Viele Menschen haben ihr Zuhause verloren oder schlimmers. Viele brauchen neue Häuser, Unterkümpfte u.s.w.... ich finde es echt Toll von den Konzernen, das sie bei der Krise helfen wie Stromsparen, Geldspenden, brauchbare Geräte  u.s.w.


----------



## Jan565 (14. März 2011)

Es ist schon schlimm ja, aber ich bewundere die Japaner. Nicht wirklich viele da hinten denken an eine "flucht". Die haben eine gute Mentalität da hinten. Da gerät auch nichts in Panik oder so, da läuft alles noch ruhig ab. 

Katastrophen gibt es viele, aber das gleich noch ein KKW dabei mit drauf geht, gab es noch nie. Und wenn da hinten die Kernschmelze eintritt wird es ein Japan wie "heute" nicht mehr geben. Das Land muss das evakuiert werden. Ein Volk was eine Jahrtausend lange Geschichte hat einfach verlassen.


----------



## sahvg (14. März 2011)

echt krass was so eine welle anrichten kann!  Loki1978 hat schon irgendwie recht... wegen der unsicheren stromversorgung wird die japanische chip-produktion behindert und das land droht im halbleitermarkt um monate wenn nicht gar jahre zurückzufallen. viele werden sich aus angst vor strahlung keine elektronikgeräte - autos usw. aus japan mehr kaufen. wenn es blöd läuft geht japan pleite und wir haben mal wieder eine weltwirtsachaftskrise juhu.


----------



## evilmane666 (14. März 2011)

Gebt ruhe Von eurem Mittleid kann sich nen Japse nen scheiß kaufen.


----------



## sinthor4s (14. März 2011)

evilmane666 schrieb:


> Gebt ruhe Von eurem Mittleid kann sich nen Japse nen scheiß kaufen.


 
Dein Kommentar zeugt weder von Verstand noch von diplomatischem Geschick.

@Topic: Es ist nicht verwunderlich das die großen Firmen spenden.... einerseits verbessert sich das Image
andererseits sind sie an einer florierenden Wirtschaft mehr als interessiert.


----------



## floric (14. März 2011)

evilmane666 schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt ruhe Von eurem Mittleid kann sich nen Japse nen scheiß kaufen.



Schade, dass es immer noch so viele Deppen gibt... 
Tipp: Gute Rechtschreibung wäre vielleicht ein erstes Mittel, um sich bilden zu können.


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. März 2011)

Es betrifft natürlich auch uns, wenngleich auch in einer Form, die man auch getrost vernachlässigen kann. Wichtiger als die PS4 ist das Leben der Menschen und vor allen Dingen in Anbetracht der Umstände die Geste von Sony, eine solche Summe zu spenden. Dafür Daumen hoch.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. März 2011)

Zunächst an alle, die hier von jedem Mitleid abverlangen: [Ironie] Wie könnt ihr nur hier sitzen und fröhlich zocken, während deutsche Soldaten unsere Freiheit am Hindukusch verteidigen!?[/Ironie]
Natürlich ist das ganze in Japan nicht schön, aber deswegen müssen wir nicht alle Klageweiber spielen.


Das Sony das macht ist doch logisch, die haben durch den Kopierschutzmist sowieso Dreck am Stecken. Und eine zerstörte Infrastruktur ist nur schädlich fürs Geschäft. Der nette Nebeneffekt mit den Menschen, denen geholfen wird, wird ihnen mehr oder weniger egal sein. Wer das anzweifelt, sollte sich mal das Verhalten ausländischer Konzerne ansehen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Zunächst an alle, die hier von jedem Mitleid abverlangen: [Ironie] Wie könnt ihr nur hier sitzen und fröhlich zocken, während deutsche Soldaten unsere Freiheit am Hindukusch verteidigen!?[/Ironie]
> Natürlich ist das ganze in Japan nicht schön, aber deswegen müssen wir nicht alle Klageweiber spielen.
> 
> 
> Das Sony das macht ist doch logisch, die haben durch den Kopierschutzmist sowieso Dreck am Stecken. Und eine zerstörte Infrastruktur ist nur schädlich fürs Geschäft. Der nette Nebeneffekt mit den Menschen, denen geholfen wird, wird ihnen mehr oder weniger egal sein. Wer das anzweifelt, sollte sich mal das Verhalten ausländischer Konzerne ansehen


Darum gehts nicht.

Es ging ursprünglich darum dass die erste Sorge eines Users hier angesichts der Kapastrophe in Japan war, dass die PS4 verzögert werden könnte ... was Leuten bei klarem Verstand ehrlich gesagt das Essen wieder hochkommen lässt.

Und was das "hier fröhlich zocken" betrifft - zwar nicht bezogen auf Afghanistan (bin eh gegen diesen vollkommen sinnlosen Einsatz, nur um den Amis zu gefallen) aber auf das was in Japan grad abgeht - so kann ich dir sagen dass ich das tatsächlich im Moment mit flauem Magen mache, was aber daran liegt dass ich Leute in Tokio und Ibaraki kenne (teils Freunde die da hingezogen, teils nur übers Netz), und ich mir ein wenig Sorgen um die mache, obwohl die zum Glück in weniger stark betroffenen Regionen leben. Zumindest gehts denen so weit noch gut, aber bei dem was man so liest dreht morgen der Wind auf Nord, und damit in deren Richtung. :-/


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. März 2011)

Das ist übel... wollen wir hoffen, dass es "nur" beim GAU bleibt (und noch schlimmere Zeitbomben ticken bei uns auch!)

Das mit dem "fröhlich zocken" und Afghanistan war schon mit Absicht mit Ironietags versehen  Ich halte den Afghanistaneinsatz für genauso sinnlos.


----------



## slayerdaniel (14. März 2011)

Habe vor kurzem erst ein Spiegelbericht zu China gelesen, in dem Stand, dass Japan das Land, mit den Zweitgrößten Reserven ist nach China. So gehe ich davon aus, dass die Regierung davon einiges locker machen wird für ihre Vorzeigeunternehmen um diese wieder auf zu peppeln, sollte es sie schwerer getroffen haben.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> dreht morgen der Winn auf Nord, und damit in deren Richtung. :-/


 
Im Großraum Tokio steigen die Werte teils schon stärker an, finde Kachelmanns Twitter Chan hält ganz gut auf dem laufenden
https://twitter.com/J_Kachelmann


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. März 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzem erst ein Spiegelbericht zu China gelesen, in dem Stand, dass Japan das Land, mit den Zweitgrößten Reserven ist nach China. So gehe ich davon aus, dass die Regierung davon einiges locker machen wird für ihre Vorzeigeunternehmen um diese wieder auf zu peppeln, sollte es sie schwerer getroffen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripcord (15. März 2011)

Da hat sich der Multimilliardenverein Sony mit den 2,5 Mio. Euro für's eigene Land ja richtig in Umkosten gestürzt, naja besser wenig als nichts.

30.000 Radios bringen auch nicht wirklich etwas wenn es keinen Strom gibt. Das Geld dafür hätte man besser in weitere Medikamente und Lebensmittel investieren sollen.


----------



## xenio (15. März 2011)

Ich bin da gespaltener meinung, auf der einen seite klar ist es auf gut deutsch gesagt "scheise" was da passiert ist aber auf der anderen seite, sorry wofür mitleid??? wir haben selber genügend probleme die nicht bekämpft werden aber allen anderen helfen, find ich nicht unbedingt grandios!

He und mal ehrlich gerade die probleme mit dem AKW´s, endschuldigt aber wie dumm fahrläsig wie auch immer kann man nur handeln? Die Insel ist zwischen 4 solch platten und bauen solch teile am Meer ist auch nicht wirklich das ware!

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen habe nichts gegen AKW´s oder die Japsen aber das geht ma auch nciht wirklich. 
Wenn man dann sieht was die großkonzerne für Spenden rausrücken wird einem nur schlecht und was wollen die menschen da mit radios? was ? toll wieder ne super nachricht das was "scheise" läuft........wenn dann solln sie doch unterstützen für aufbau, medizin oder sonstige hilfen die einem was nützten.
Solln sie doch die millionäre+ um spenden bitten jeder von 5% von dessen einkommen es wäre denke ich vollkommen ausreichend, aber nein es wird wieder mal der kleine der sowieso nicht viel hat zur kasse geben und aufgefordert zu spenden, bzw noch viel schlimmer wie immer die EU ist für alle da.

ps.: hackt auf dem beitrag ruhig drauf rum und nehmt ihn auseinander mir wurst.
pss.: und manche fabriken he mal im ernst drauf geschi...en solln sie doch erstmal dafür sorgen das die bevölkerung ordentlich versorgt wird, schei... auf PS4 und gott weis was noch für sinnfreien mist den zu diesem zeitpunkt keinem was nützt dort!


----------



## Quake2008 (15. März 2011)

Loki1978 schrieb:


> Ja ja, bleibt mal locker. Mir ist schon klar ,dass die Leute dort wahrscheinlich andere Sorgen haben.
> Das Beben und seine Folgen sind sicherlich tragisch. Da brauchen wir gar nicht drüber diskutieren.
> Dennoch darf die Diskussion erlaubt sein ,in wie weit die Katastrophe Einfluss auf den Technologischen Fortschritt hat.
> Da gehört die PS4 halt mit dazu.


 
Die Leute da drüben haben andere Probleme, als deine Angst um den Technologischen Fortschritt. So ist das mit den jungen Leuten heute, Sie verlieren den Bezug zur Realität. Nur weil Japan relativ weit weg ist heist das noch lange nicht das wir sicher sind. Irgend wann macht es BAM und dann fängt alles von vorne an.


----------



## Genghis99 (15. März 2011)

Wenn man an die Folgen denkt, ist das Objektiv ein Tritt in die Eier der Weltwirtschaft.
Das Beben und der Tsunami haben derartig viel "Geld" oder "Wirtschaftsleistung" vernichtet, das dies globale Auswirkungen haben wird.

Die Ressourcen sind begrenzt - und das, was Japan zum Wiederaufbau benötigt, wird fehlt anderswo. 
Oder die Rohstoffe verteuern sich entsprechend, was wiederum Alle trifft.

Hoffentlich werden die Japaner nicht gezwungen sein, ihr Kapital das sie weltweit in andere Industrieunternehmen gesteckt oder angelegt haben, abzuziehen. Das würde schlagartig viele Firmen - auch in Deutschland - in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten bringen.

Ohoh - wenn man genau überlegt, die Zerstörungen sind viel grösser, als man im Fernsehen betrachten kann.....


----------



## Ripcord (15. März 2011)

Dass das Wort "japse" wie es nicht wenige hier verwenden rassistisch ist, scheinen einige leider wohl nicht zu wissen. 

Vergleichbar mit dem "N" Wort für Schwarze oder einer gewissen Bezeichnung für Jüdische Menschen...


Atomkraft ist überall gefährlich, auch hier. Es gibt in Deutschland AKW's die Wasser zur Kühlung aus Flüssen entnehmen. Ein Rekordsommer in dem einige Flüsse für mehrere Wochen trocken liegen + einem Rekordgewitter inkl. Stromausfällen... 

Sowas geht ganz schnell.


----------



## Genghis99 (15. März 2011)

@ripcord : genau. "japse" oder "japs" ist der Terminus den die Allierten im 2. Weltkrieg benutzten als sie die Japaner als Feinde betrachteten. Wir Deutsche möchten ja auch nicht als "Krauts" bezeichnet werden.


----------



## xenio (15. März 2011)

klar würd es alle und ich gebe euch brief und ziegel es wird wer weis wieviele erhöhungen geben wie jedesmal, ein grund dafür findet der staat immer aber auch wirklich immer!

sorry für die bezeichnung "japsen" es ist in keinster form Rastisch gemeint, davon distanziere ich mich.


----------



## Genghis99 (15. März 2011)

Anmerkung : Meine Signatur benutze ich schon seit einigen Monaten - ich hätte nicht gedacht, das ich damit derart richtig liege.


----------



## Ripcord (15. März 2011)

xenio schrieb:


> Ich bin da gespaltener meinung, auf der einen seite klar ist es auf gut deutsch gesagt "scheise" was da passiert ist aber auf der anderen seite, sorry wofür mitleid??? wir haben selber genügend probleme die nicht bekämpft werden aber allen anderen helfen, find ich nicht unbedingt grandios!
> 
> He und mal ehrlich gerade die probleme mit dem AKW´s, endschuldigt aber wie dumm fahrläsig wie auch immer kann man nur handeln? Die Insel ist zwischen 4 solch platten und bauen solch teile am Meer ist auch nicht wirklich das ware!
> 
> ...


 
Das von jemanden zu hören der in einem Bundesland wohnt das jedes Jahr Millionen aus den alten Bundesländern kassiert und bei Überschwemmungen durch Hochwasser vom Bundeskanzler und anderen Politikern besucht wird damit schnell geholfen werden kann... 

Beim nächsten Hochwasser kannst du ja mal die ansässigen Millionäre um eine Spende bitten, gibt ja genug mittlerweile dort 

ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Scihero (15. März 2011)

Die Japaner als beschränkt oder gar selber schuld zu bezeichnen, dass sie in ihrem Land Atomkraftwerke besitzen, ist etwas dämlich. Wie bekannt, ist Japan eines der führenden Industrie, mittlerweile Dienstleistungsländer der Welt. In ihrer Hochphase der Industrialisierung benötigten sie Unmengen an Energie. Und woher soll man sie beziehen? Über Unterwasserleitungen direkt von Nachbarsstaaten abzweigen? Durch extrem schnelles Nasenpopeln selbst erzeugen? Alternative Energiequellen wie Wind und Solarenergie waren und sind noch immer kein Ersatz. Zudem hat Japan schlicht kein Platz und keine freien Flächen für einen Staudamm oder dergleichen. Atomkraft war die einzige Alternative und sagt nicht, Japan hätte nicht alle Möglichkeiten abgewägt. Das mit der Atomenergie war damals eine große Sache und wurde erst nach heftigen Diskussionen mit grünem Licht bedacht. 
Und wer ein wenig nachdenkt, weiß auch gleich, warum Atomkraftwerke manchmal am Meer gebaut werden. Richtig, die Kühlung. 

Anbei bemerkt...Japse ist eine rassistische Bezeichnung. Sehr unsensibel, wie manche damit um sich werfen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. März 2011)

Scihero schrieb:


> Anbei bemerkt...Japse ist eine rassistische Bezeichnung. Sehr unsensibel, wie manche damit um sich werfen.


Lass den Ossi doch labern ...  *Hurrr*


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2011)

Sony wie auch Panasonic tun sowas nicht ganz eigennützig. Trotzdem muss man klar sagen: 

Da hier die Diskussion zur Kernkraft in Japan aufkommt: Japan besitzt selbst keine fosilen Brennstoffe, das ist eigentlich nur ein nackter Fels. Atomkraft ist (und bleibt) dort die Hauptenergiequelle.

Wemm man derzeit die Bilder anschaut sieht es da schlimmer aus als Dresden 1945. Bleibt abzuwarten ob sich die japanische Wirtschaft jemals davon erholt.


----------



## Blackstacker (15. März 2011)

die gegend dort ist nicht nur total zerstört sondern mittlerweile auch noch Radioaktiv verstrahlt 
sogar in Tokio wurde mittlerweile schon Radioaktive strahlung festgestellt !

Es wird sicher nichts mehr aus dieser gegend in Japan verkauft werden, wenn dort alles verstrahlt ist!

Will jemand von euch ein Gerät im Haus stehen haben das Radioaktiv strahlt ?


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (15. März 2011)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> die gegend dort ist nicht nur total zerstört sondern mittlerweile auch noch Radioaktiv verstrahlt
> sogar in Tokio wurde mittlerweile schon Radioaktive strahlung festgestellt !
> 
> Es wird sicher nichts mehr aus dieser gegend in Japan verkauft werden, wenn dort alles verstrahlt ist!
> ...


 
 dann hoffen wir mal alle, dass es in ein paar jahren kein "s.t.a.l.k.e.r. shadow of fukushima" gibt


----------



## doghma (15. März 2011)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Da hat sich der Multimilliardenverein Sony mit den 2,5 Mio. Euro für's eigene Land ja richtig in Umkosten gestürzt, naja besser wenig als nichts.
> 
> 30.000 Radios bringen auch nicht wirklich etwas wenn es keinen Strom gibt. Das Geld dafür hätte man besser in weitere Medikamente und Lebensmittel investieren sollen.


 
Es gibt mobile Stromversorgungseinheiten. mir ist nur der Name entfallen ...


----------



## xenio (15. März 2011)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Das von jemanden zu hören der in einem Bundesland wohnt das jedes Jahr Millionen aus den alten Bundesländern kassiert und bei Überschwemmungen durch Hochwasser vom Bundeskanzler und anderen Politikern besucht wird damit schnell geholfen werden kann...
> 
> Beim nächsten Hochwasser kannst du ja mal die ansässigen Millionäre um eine Spende bitten, gibt ja genug mittlerweile dort
> 
> ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint


 
Sinnfreies ost-west gelaber und wenn de dich mal informieren würdest, wüstest das auch die neuen bundesländer zahlen, aber wir lassen das.
Es ist doch tatsache, für alle ist da für uns nicht, haben hier genauso armut!


----------



## Das Daub (15. März 2011)

Zeto89 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach kann sony komplett dicht machen.
> Die Produkte sind längst nichtmehr was sie einmal waren!
> Die Ps3 ist mit dem Home für leute die sich nichtmehr ins echte leben trauen, die Fernseher haben gegen die konkurrenz auch keine chance.
> Für mich ist Sony in sämtlicher hinsicht DEAD.


 
So sehe ich das auch.
Ich habe mit Sony auch beruflich zu tun und es ist der größte Sauhaufen den es gibt.
Wenn es jemand verdient hat zerstört zu werden dann Sony.

Zu der Katastrophe:
Ich hatte noch nie Mitleid mit Menschen die ich nicht kenne und Firmen spenden nur um ein besseres oder kein schlechtes Ansehen zu erlangen.

Gruß:
DD


----------



## frido007 (15. März 2011)

doghma schrieb:


> Es gibt mobile Stromversorgungseinheiten. mir ist nur der Name entfallen ...




Hmm wart mal. Da fällt mir was ein: Batterie, Akku, Dieselgenerator, Solarzelle, Brennstoffzelle, ...


----------



## sahvg (15. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Lass den Ossi doch labern ...  *Hurrr*


 
"ossi" ist keine beleidigung? lol


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. März 2011)

Das Daub schrieb:


> Wenn es jemand verdient hat zerstört zu werden dann Sony. Gruß:
> DD


 Dann aber auch gleich MS und EA. 
Ach ja, warum nicht auch gleich ganz Deutschland?
Die Welt mag euch sowieso nicht.


----------



## FuNzeL (15. März 2011)

sahvg schrieb:


> "ossi" ist keine beleidigung? lol


 Wie wir alle wissen, ist das Wort "Ossi" ein Synonym für Schönheit und Intelligenz, daher ist es ein Lob 

zurück zu Japan:

Für einen riesigen Konzern wie SONY, sind die paar Milliönchen nur Quieckser.
Wenn sie sich schon engagieren wollen, wäre etwas mehr schon angebracht.
Ich weiss nicht, ob man mit den paar Radios die Milliardenschäden abdecken kann 

Wollen wir hoffen, dass die Kernkraftwerke einigermaßen dicht halten, Japan war leider schon 2x extrem radioaktiver Strahlung ausgesetzt (dank den Amis ).


----------



## poiu (15. März 2011)

Bundesumweltminister Dr. Norbert Röttgen hatte mit seiner vorschnellen Beurteilung bissl unrecht, ob es gesundheitliche folgen geben wird,das müssen wir abwarten, aber wirtschaftliche wird es definitiv geben und die werden wir bemerken.

Wie zweitrangig das Thema bei der aktuellen Katastrophe in Japan auch ist, diese Katastrophe wird wohl weltweite Auswirkungen haben und zwar in vielen Punkten.

Zwar berichten im Augenblick Wirtschaftsexperten das es keine Auswirkungen auf die Weltwirtschaft geben wird, ich hege aber zweifel an dieser aussage!

Immerhin ist Japan das viertgrößte Exportland der Welt und für die Hochtechnologie & IT Branche nicht irrelevant, aber abwarten und das beste hoffen, auch für für die direkt betroffenen in japan


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

War ja fast zu erwarten, da Japan nun mal einer der stärksten Wirtschaftsnationen der Welt ist, so eine Naturkatastrophe richtet überall Schaden an.


----------



## poiu (15. März 2011)

deshalb erscheint mir die aussage der Wirtschaftsexperten arg optimistisch


----------



## JoKa29 (15. März 2011)

Die Wirtschaft ist zwar sicher wichtig, aber in erster Linie habe ich Mitleid mit den "normalen" Bewohnern (die mit Sicherheit in Sicherheit gewogen werden und selbst nicht wissen, wie schlimm es wirklich ist ...) - auch wenn Japan so weit weg ist und ich niemanden persönlich kenne! Ich denke ebenfalls, dass solche Gedanken nichts mit Solidaritätsgeheuchel etc. zu tun haben. Es wird einer japanischen Mutter, die ihr verlorengegangenes Kind sucht, vollkommen egal sein - was wir oder andere hier denken, schreiben oder sagen ...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. März 2011)

sahvg schrieb:


> "ossi" ist keine beleidigung? lol


 
Intention nicht ganz verstanden .... das war augenzwickernd an wen gerichtet der die Bewohner Japans mit "Japse" tituliert ... wollte nur zeigen dass es Schmähworte für im Grunde jeden gibt, die derjenige dann weniger gerne hört.


----------



## zøtac (15. März 2011)

Naja, denkt mal an Haiti - da gibts wegen den Folgen des Erdbebens immer noch unsägliches Leid, aber es nach 1 Monat hats niemanden mehr interessiert. 
Ich weiß nicht ob das bei Japan anders sein wird, traurig, ist aber so. 


Ot @ Afghanistan Einsatz


Spoiler



Für so sinnlos halte ich den Einsatz gar nicht, nur sobald alle ausländischen Soldaten abgezogen werden kommt dort die Taliban wieder an die Macht. Die Zeit reicht einfach nicht um dort genug Kräfte aus zu bilden die die Taliban dauerhaft zurück halten können...


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2011)

Das Problem was im übrigen jetzt auch entsteht ist daß Japan ja auch viele Bauteile liefert für Elektronik, Automobile usw. Das wird auch die Weltwirtschaft beeinflussen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. März 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, denkt mal an Haiti - da gibts wegen den Folgen des Erdbebens immer noch unsägliches Leid, aber es nach 1 Monat hats niemanden mehr interessiert.
> Ich weiß nicht ob das bei Japan anders sein wird, traurig, ist aber so.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das hier ist was anderes. Denn hier sprechen wir von der drittgrößten Wirtschaft der Welt, wenn die am Boden liegt (und wie es aussieht, dürfen wir bald STALKER: Call of Tokio spielen) haben auch wir hier ein Problem. Das Positive wenn es in den Medien bleibt: Die Pro-Atom-Politiker werden bei den Wahlen verlieren. Wenn es schon beben musste, dann war das der richtige Zeitpunkt dafür.



Spoiler



Das mag sein, aber wir haben zig andere hilfsbedürftige Staaten, und wer hat sich für Tunesien, Ägypten, Libyen, Bahrain, China, Myanmar, Kuba und Nordkorea interessiert? Von den hungernden Staaten ganz zu schweigen. Hier wäre noch nicht einmal Krieg nötig. Machen wir uns nichts vor: Es geht nur um Ressourcen und die baldige Invasion in den Iran, wenn sie noch keine Nukes haben.


----------



## boyka (15. März 2011)

Die folgenden 5 Benutzer bedankten sich bei Loki1978 für diesen nützlichen Beitrag: 

irgennd wo abgeschrieben und hier rein gestellt


----------



## Genghis99 (17. März 2011)

"Stalker : Call of Tokyo" .... wenn ich nicht selber ein Zyniker wäre... gibts das dann nur für die PS3 ? Mit 50 Cent Spendenanteil für TEPCO ?

Es dreht einem schon den Magen um, wenn man sehen muss, wie die japanische Regierung den Leuten in die Tasche lügt ...

Sche**** - ist das denn nun ein GAU - und was soll die sinnlose Diskussion um den Zusatz "Super"

Wo Rauch ist, ist auch Feuer - und Freud sagt : Manchmal ist eine Zigarre eine Zigarre. DAS Ist definitiv die grösste Schei*** die auf diesem Gebiet jemals passiert ist. Zukünfig muss es heissen : Fukushima, Tschernobyl, Harrisburgh, Sellafield ... (Zitat - für diejenigen die "Radioaktivität" von Kraftwerk nicht kennen)

http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/bilder/fukushima198_v-grossfrei16x9.jpg


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

Kraftwerke müssen so ausgelegt sein, dass sie einen GAU unter Kontrolle bringen können. 
Ein SuperGAU liegt dann halt über dieser Grenze.


----------



## frido007 (17. März 2011)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Sche**** - ist das denn nun ein GAU - und was soll die sinnlose Diskussion um den Zusatz "Super"


 
Hier die Definitionen bzw Unterschiede: Auslegungsstörfall


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. März 2011)

Das Daub schrieb:


> Zu der Katastrophe:
> Ich hatte noch nie Mitleid mit Menschen die ich nicht kenne und Firmen spenden nur um ein besseres oder kein schlechtes Ansehen zu erlangen.
> 
> Gruß:
> DD


 
Dann hoff ich das dich mal einer über den Haufen fährt und dich liegen lässt. Ist ja deine Einstellung.


----------



## serafen (17. März 2011)

> Zu der Katastrophe:
> Ich hatte noch nie Mitleid mit Menschen die ich nicht kenne und Firmen  spenden nur um ein besseres oder kein schlechtes Ansehen zu erlangen.
> 
> Gruß:
> DD



Naja, derlei Äußerungen lassen zunächst einmal auf "nicht unerhebliche" persönliche Defizite schließen und zeugen andererseits von wenig Empathie - die uns Deutschen (gern auch Europäern) jedoch gut zu Gesicht stünde; wenn jeder Mensch derart egoistisch ausgelegt wäre, würden Katastrophen wie Tschernobyl oder aktuell in Japan wohl noch viel schlimmer ausfallen.

Wie gerade zu vernehmen war, haben sich ein wohl ein Dutzend Freiwillige in Japan gemeldet - man könnte fast schon von einem Kamikaze-Unternehmen sprechen - um die "ultimative Katastophe" (um mal wieder in Superlative zu verfallen) abzuwenden. In Deutschland oder im ehemaligen Russland wohl undenkbar!

Meinen Respekt haben diese Menschen auf jeden Fall - es kann aber auch "nur" daran liegen, dass ich nicht so einfach strukturiert bin, wie mancher, der seine unqualifizierten Beiträge unter dem Deckmantel der freien Meinungsäußerung zum Besten gibt!?


----------



## Klutten (17. März 2011)

Da diese News mittlerweile zu einer allgemeinen Diskussion über Japan und seine Probleme verkommt, nutzt bitte den allgemeinen Thread rund um die Katastrophe in Japan:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-update-reaktor-daiichi-2-wird-evakuiert.html


----------

